# C&C Cages?



## ilovepets (Jul 18, 2014)

i love c&c cages but i have also been looking at storage units that are the same thing but without the base. does anyone have a cage made out of the storage unit grids rather than the C&C grids (for guinea pigs)?


----------



## Azerane (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by storage unit grids. The grids used for C&C cages are originally designed for storage units like these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007ELALZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 that's where they come from. If you mean something different could you perhaps post a picture?


----------



## ilovepets (Jul 20, 2014)

those are the ones! i was also wondering where you can buy large sheets of coroplast for a 2x3 panel cage


----------



## Bville (Jul 20, 2014)

ilovepets said:


> those are the ones! i was also wondering where you can buy large sheets of coroplast for a 2x3 panel cage



Home Depot


----------

